# Vew Do Progression Trainer



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

I should've posted this question here in the first place.


I noticed on the vew do website that they have a new balance board for snowboarding. I've seen this on a video showing the Burton Snowboard Academy. Has anyone tried this thing out?

Vew-Do Balance Boards :: Fitness Boards :: The Vew-Do Progression Trainer

1. Is that thing only for beginners? Or is it cool to use for Intermediate riders?

2. Can this thing help on butter/press balancing during the off season?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the vew-do indy and to be honest with you it's pretty much useless. I'd say get a skateboard, a small grind box and a 10-12 foot rail and you'll get more benefit from it than any balance board.


----------

